# Smelly Carpets Swift Firebrand



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Sorry didn't know where to put this so please move it if its better somewhere else.
Our Firebrand is 2 years old and the carpets have developed a 'wet dog' smell (and we don't even have a dog!).
We didn't put the carpets down for the first 6 months as we were in the South of France and they weren't needed but last year a few months after they were put down they started to pong.
Febreze helps a bit but not for long.
We haven't spilt anything on them.
Any ideas anyone please.
We have got an extended guarantee and wonder whether we should ask our dealer if it will be covered.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Umm . . any sign of damp ?


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

No - not at all. Nothing spilled on them either


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Carpets*

Hi

I think I would take the carpets up and then have a go look around on the wooden effect floor for signs of a water leak - such as a tide mark. Similarly, look on the back of the carpets for the same.

Does anywhere else in a van have a pong - such as under the bench seats etc?

Russell


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

No sign of any water damage.Just had a sniff and I think its the rubber backing. No signs of it breaking down just smelly especially in hot weather.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Spray back and front of carpet with bacteriacidal cleaner.
Leave out to dry and you may be ok

Dave P


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Ahh - it COULD be the rubber backing on the carpets, some give off a smell like you describe, if so dump it & get woven back replacement carpet


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Would this come under the guarantee then?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Try under "not fit for purpose"

Peter from JCM may be along in a minute


Dave P


----------

